# All my friends SUCK



## Saras11 (Jan 2, 2018)

I am an 18 yr old female. I had 2 best friends from highschool that I'd always hang with together, last year, one of them started ignoring me and acting weird. This was after we spent almost every single day of summer hanging out together doing best friend things. All was normal. Then the other girl who I stopped talking to because she was just a manipulative, mean, Rude girl. They are still friends with each other tho. For some reason the one I was closest to keeps blowing me offf for this Rude girl. I just don't understand. They try hurting me by posting pics together, as we were once all friends. One of my other best friends that hated them both recently went to the Rude girls house with my "best friend" even tho they hate each other. I'm done. They never asked about me, never ask how's school, never bother to see if I'm okay. Nothing. I'm starting to realize that I have no true friend and feel extremely alone and don't know what to do. I feel as if I'm missing out on all the fun I'm supposed to be having with a friend. I could be friends with someone who treats me like **** and drags me down rather than being alone. Help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

They sound like they suck. Idk wut else to say.

-oh, i'm sorry that you have sucky ex-friends. Now i don't know wut else to say.


----------



## fellowdeer (Sep 12, 2017)

If they didn't really ask about how you feel, sometimes you gotta step in and explain how this is making you feel. If they don't feel sympathy for you, then you shouldn't stick around. From what I think is best for you is to move forward from them. I remember I told my ex-friend that I didn't wanted to keep in touch with her because I started to see her being rude to me because I think I did something that made her upset but in general, she was becoming more rude that I didn't like her anymore as I did before so I ended the friendship and I don't really regret unfriending her. It was for my own sake. 

For you, you seem like you're under the stress by those people who were your friends at that one time. I think you're better off without them, you shouldn't think or stick by those who make you think of negative thoughts. I also think you need time for yourself as well to process those emotions.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ditch them and try to find new friends. Don't befriend anyone who will tread over you or treat you like ****. You should not want to be friends with anyone who will hurt you, just for the sake of not having yourself be branded friendless. It is actually easy to find friends if you put yourself out there. Try to find people who share common interests or hobbies with yourself. If you continue to befriend these girls and have them treat you the way they do, you are walking down a slippery slope that could harm you in the future. By staying friends with them you are in effect opening yourself to abuse.


----------



## Hellen (Jan 2, 2018)

*Have you tried talking to them about it?*

I know it sounds kind of cliche, but you should really try to talk to them about it. Maybe they aren't intending to hurt you and there is another issue going on. It couldn't hurt to trying talking. If that doesn't work, think of this as a new door you get to open in life. A restart, where you can get new people around you that will help and support you.


----------



## Saras11 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ur all absolutely right. It's just hard meeting people when ur not exactly easy to open up to people due to being anxious and anxiety, but I will definitely try my hardest to find people who actually care about me as a person
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Saras11 said:


> Ur all absolutely right. It's just hard meeting people when ur not exactly easy to open up to people due to being anxious and anxiety, but I will definitely try my hardest to find people who actually care about me as a person
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you googled meetup.com? They have plenty of groups to attend. I attended one of their groups and a few people here on SAS went with me. The group I had joined was called "extremely shy and looking for friends". But they have so many other groups. It would be well worth your while to check it out. Good luck to you.


----------



## Saras11 (Jan 2, 2018)

I've never heard of it. Maybe I'll try it out. Thanks! I really appreciate it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rockyraccoon said:


> Have you googled meetup.com? They have plenty of groups to attend.


Depends where you live. Nothing here.....I wish there was some type of shy or anxious group around here. I'm jealous lol.


----------



## Saras11 (Jan 2, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Depends where you live. Nothing here.....I wish there was some type of shy or anxious group around here. I'm jealous lol.


Yeah I just looked them up, most of them are far and not much for my age group.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well you dont need fake friends. Until you find good friends, just be happy being on your own. But do try to find friends, try anything. School, college, work, or even meetup.com or something. And dont let social anxiety stop you from living the life that you want to live


----------

